# Newport RI



## Ironwood (Jan 8, 2014)

Searching through RCI for a two bedroom late summer/early fall in Newport, where we have never stayed.  A few one bedrooms, available, but I can only see one two bedroom coming up from August to mid October at the moment.  I know summer is a tough time to trade in to Newport.  We would wish to be located at a resort where the town would be readily accessible by foot.  Would any of the resorts in the harbor area work for us?  Are the Wyndham resorts the best in the area....they appear the nicest, looking at the resort sites.


----------



## MoiAl (Jan 8, 2014)

We stayed at Wyndham Inn on Long Wharf in late May of 2011. it was a 1 bedroom, you entered through the bedroom, then into the livingroom. it had a mini kitchen. We were able though to cook fish fresh from the fish market on our 2 burner stove top.The location was great and I think all Wyndhams in Newport are located on the main strip. We walked everywhere, even did the complete mansion walk from the ts. We lucked out with the Newport Film Festival being on, They hold several mini ones on weekends rather than one large one. It was held in an old theatre. we went for an amazing sail, ate lunches on some of the great patios overlooking the harbour. Spring or fall would be my favorite time there as I think summer would be too busy and congested. it's a beautiful old town and I hope you are able to go. Alton


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks MoiAl.  Our preference would be the first or second week of October, but it is high demand most of the time and we may have to compromise on date to get our preferred resorts.  I did check the Newport events calendar on one site, but it doesn't show much yet beyond early August which of course is the jazz festival.  From what you describe it would be just the kind of week we would wish.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 8, 2014)

Newport is only 20 minutes from home.   Personally, my FAVORITE time of year there is in late May/early June to then again anytime after Labor Day into early October.

We even stayed there once in February (only cuz I got a cheap exchange and it was school vacation week in the area) and had a blast.   

Typically the first week in November is also Newport Restaurant Week - great prices for pre fix dinners at most of the establishments.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 9, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Searching through RCI for a two bedroom late summer/early fall in Newport, where we have never stayed.  A few one bedrooms, available, but I can only see one two bedroom coming up from August to mid October at the moment.  I know summer is a tough time to trade in to Newport.  We would wish to be located at a resort where the town would be readily accessible by foot.  Would any of the resorts in the harbor area work for us?  Are the Wyndham resorts the best in the area....they appear the nicest, looking at the resort sites.




The only timeshare in Newport that is not in town and within walking distance of city center is the Oceanciffs which is past Fort Adams which would put it about 3.5 miles from center. So any timeshare except Oceancliffs would work for you.

As for the best, I can't say that Wyndham is the best since I never stayed at one. I am an owner at the Wellington Resort at the south end of Thames St and I think the Wellington is the best. All units at the Wellington are 2 br lockouts and all have a harbor view, some better than others. I own the last full week in October and the Wellington was never full when I visited. During my recent stays, there has been the Food Truck Festival and the Chowder (or Seafood) Festival.


SBtS


----------



## HenryT (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the top 3 timeshares in Newport are the Wyndham Newport Onshore, the Wyndham Long Wharf, and the Wellington. They all are right in town with the best facilities/amenities.

I have stayed at all three and once owned at Onshore and currently own at Long Wharf.

I think that Onshore is the best because it is the most centrally located to all the things to do on both Thames St and America's Cup Way especially if you can get a unit with a great water view (which I had). I only sold because I owned an early June week and my son's school didn't get out until late June.

Long Wharf and the Wellington are both a close second but I prefer the Long Wharf location over the Wellington location because Long Wharf is closer to most of the places I want to walk to and the Wellington seems to be more isolated at the far end of Thames st.

You can't go wrong with either of the 3 though.

Newport is a great town and I enjoy going in the summer and enjoying everything the town has to offer.


----------



## Glynda (Jan 9, 2014)

*Town*

What do you consider "town"?  There is the harbor area which stretches along what seems to be to be the bottom shoreline and all three, or is it four, timeshares sit along it at one spot or another and then up the hill there is a section I would perhaps consider "town".  The lower harbor area is covered with restaurants and shops as is the street higher up.  You'll find the grocery store higher up as well as Mansion Row (on the upper shoreline) and some of the less touristy shopping.  In between is mainly residential area.  I'd prefer to stay on the harbor and Onshore is the only one I've stayed in.  Dated. Our view was blocked.  But it was a good location.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 9, 2014)

We visit Newport at least twice a year and have stayed in nearly all the timeshares and hotels in the city. We prefer to stay on Americas Cup or on Thames because of the luxury of walking to the many restaurants and shopping
boutiques. The Wellington and the Wyndham resorts are all in need of refurbishment. I will say that last July we stayed at the Wyndham Long Wharf and upon request, we were given an updated room. Wyndham Long Wharf is my favorite because of the on site amenities, and because they are in the process of refurbishing their rooms. We just love being in the city by the sea, and have made many happy family memories. 
Sue


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Susgar and everyone else!  I'm focused on Wyndham Long Wharf mid October, and hope something will come up for us! We've been around the area, but never stayed in Newport and hope it all comes together for us.  If we can get there, it would fill out our 2014 travel calendar nicely!


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 10, 2014)

I've heard that Newport basically closes up after Labor Day, maybe stores and restaurants will be open in September, but only on weekends.  And then they stay closed until June.

Is that true?  I don't imagine many owners can afford to close their business down completely for so long, but I know someone who insists that's the case.  I wouldn't mind a trip to Newport in the off-season, but not if everything is shut down.

Restaurant week in early November makes me think that at least some restaurants are open year-round!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jan 11, 2014)

Luvstotravel said:


> I've heard that Newport basically closes up after Labor Day, maybe stores and restaurants will be open in September, but only on weekends.  And then they stay closed until June.
> 
> Is that true?  I don't imagine many owners can afford to close their business down completely for so long, but I know someone who insists that's the case.  I wouldn't mind a trip to Newport in the off-season, but not if everything is shut down.
> 
> Restaurant week in early November makes me think that at least some restaurants are open year-round!




It is not true for my visits in late October or my rather infrequent visits in the winter.


SBtS


----------



## antjmar (Jan 11, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Thanks Susgar and everyone else!  I'm focused on Wyndham Long Wharf mid October, and hope something will come up for us! We've been around the area, but never stayed in Newport and hope it all comes together for us.  If we can get there, it would fill out our 2014 travel calendar nicely!



As others have stated long wharf has been doing updates.

FYI from the Wyndham website:

From October 2014 to November 2014 Wyndham Long Wharf is renovating the resort's first and second floors. During this time, there will be noise and dust; and the guest laundry area may be unavailable for short periods of time. With our guests in mind, we will work diligently to ensure minimal disruption.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2014)

Luvstotravel said:


> I've heard that Newport basically closes up after Labor Day, maybe stores and restaurants will be open in September, but only on weekends.  And then they stay closed until June.
> 
> Is that true?  I don't imagine many owners can afford to close their business down completely for so long, but I know someone who insists that's the case.  I wouldn't mind a trip to Newport in the off-season, but not if everything is shut down.
> 
> Restaurant week in early November makes me think that at least some restaurants are open year-round!



Not true at all - as mentioned I live only 20 minutes away and the entire place is open year round.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2014)

Luvstotravel said:


> I've heard that Newport basically closes up after Labor Day, maybe stores and restaurants will be open in September, but only on weekends.  And then they stay closed until June.
> 
> Is that true?  I don't imagine many owners can afford to close their business down completely for so long, but I know someone who insists that's the case.  I wouldn't mind a trip to Newport in the off-season, but not if everything is shut down.
> 
> Restaurant week in early November makes me think that at least some restaurants are open year-round!



Not true at all - as mentioned I live only 20 minutes away and the entire place is open year round.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 11, 2014)

We have been to Newport in every season. No, the restaurants and shops do not close after Labor day. In fact, if you look on their web site, there is a winter festival every year in February. I will add though, there are some activities that close. For example there are only a couple of mansions that stay open in the off season. Also, in the summer there are several outdoor bar/restaurants which obviously close. Newport is a great place to visit in any season, and although there will be a few less attractions, you should still have a wonderful time with less crowds. Our family will be there for a long weekend in March and then for a full week in July. I look forward to the March getaway as much as I do the Summer week. 
Sue


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.  I was interested in booking a week in Newport during the off-season, I hate heat and crowds.  A few closed places won't deter me too much.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 13, 2014)

antjmar said:


> As others have stated long wharf has been doing updates.
> 
> FYI from the Wyndham website:
> 
> From October 2014 to November 2014 Wyndham Long Wharf is renovating the resort's first and second floors. During this time, there will be noise and dust; and the guest laundry area may be unavailable for short periods of time. With our guests in mind, we will work diligently to ensure minimal disruption.



Thanks antjmar....I drilled down to the Long Wharf website and saw this note about renovation work.  It would suggest to stay away from that Wyndham resort for the month of October, which is the month I'm looking at.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 14, 2014)

I just scored a 2BR at the Wellington off season with one of those crappy severely restricted ACs that II gave me with the purchase of a getaway.   (I guess I should stop complaining about them now!!)

It will be the perfect week for us as our anniversary falls at the beginning of the week so my husband and I will go and then our daughter has a 4 day weekend from school at the end of the week.   A bit of couples time and a bit of family time.  Perfect.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 14, 2014)

Luvstotravel said:


> I've heard that Newport basically closes up after Labor Day, maybe stores and restaurants will be open in September, but only on weekends. And then they stay closed until June.
> 
> Is that true? I don't imagine many owners can afford to close their business down completely for so long, but I know someone who insists that's the case. I wouldn't mind a trip to Newport in the off-season, but not if everything is shut down.
> 
> Restaurant week in early November makes me think that at least some restaurants are open year-round!


not true at all when we visited in mid September we stayed at Wyndham Inn at the Harbor.  the unit was so so but we had a great view and it was very convenient.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 17, 2014)

We've booked  a 2 bedroom unit at Wyndham Newport Onshore for late October.  Thanks all for your input on Newport resorts.  Even though we are months away, does anyone have specific suggestions about staying at Newport Onshore before I phone them with a few questions I have.


----------



## NKN (Jan 17, 2014)

You are offseason.  If you arrive right abt check-in you might be able to get an Upgrade.  We got one and didn't ask got it.  Their upgrades are end units on water with an extra room over the water.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 17, 2014)

NKN said:


> You are offseason.  If you arrive right abt check-in you might be able to get an Upgrade.  We got one and didn't ask got it.  Their upgrades are end units on water with an extra room over the water.



Thanks NKN...the earliest we could head that direction this fall was the weekend of Oct 18, so we knew we were off or shoulder season in Newport.  It will be about a 10 hr drive.   I usually phone a couple of days ahead to see if I can get an upgrade.  Over the years, we've had a couple of improvements, but that's about it!  No harm in asking though and I will again!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> Thanks NKN...the earliest we could head that direction this fall was the weekend of Oct 18, so we knew we were off or shoulder season in Newport.  It will be about a 10 hr drive.   I usually phone a couple of days ahead to see if I can get an upgrade.  Over the years, we've had a couple of improvements, but that's about it!  No harm in asking though and I will again!



That is the weekend that Bowen's Wharf has their seafood festival.   Something to do one of those afternoons!

Bowen's Wharf Seafood Festival
 October 18th & 19th, 2014
 11:00 am – 5:00 pm
 Join us for our 24th annual waterfront celebration honoring the "Harvest of the Sea". Local restaurants and fisherman's associations serve up their most celebrated seafood, continuous live music, face painting and fun for kids of all ages all beneath the Wharf's colorful tents. FREE ADMISSION! RAIN OR SHINE!


----------

